# 3 tb bolt upgrade to edge for $100?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

My 3 tb lifetime boIt I bought new in 2018 just had a catastrophic hard drive failure. I had a large 120 mm fan underneath bolt all this time because I knew it was running hot. When I turn bolt on I get four flashing lights but even worse there's loud grinding signs inside the TiVo. Should I replace my bolts hard drive with a spare 3 terabit Toshiba Drive I have or take advantage of tivo's offer to swap my bolt for the two terabit Edge for $100? Do I lose the ability to transfer shows to PC. If I swap my bolt to Edge?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If you're using TE3 not Hydra/TE4 then you probably want to replace the drive in your Bolt.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for commenting, yes I was aware Edge won't run older T3 software. I preferred T4 since autoskip supported t4 only, though I did prefer t3 guide


dianebrat said:


> If you're using TE3 not Hydra/TE4 then you probably want to replace the drive in your Bolt.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FWIW you really don't need two threads on this same subject


----------

